# Man basket/platform



## Billh51

I know this isn't machining but I did build it in my shop. I do take on a few paying jobs every so often to help keep my shop supplied with tools. This is a 3'x10' work platform that goes on a skid steer. I built it for a friend of mine who owns a small construction company.


----------



## tq60

Great work but...

Big problem here and we are talking huge problem.

Construction company means workers means safety.

Skid steer can swivel this to below vertical and it looks like pockets for forks but missing from view are devices to secure platform to lift.

Most skid steer units do not hold well meaning the platform will drift down on its own unless someone keeps tapping the pedal so whole folks are standing on this it will be constantly tilting down.

A skid steer only can lift 10 feet so secure meet for harnesses may not be required but we know that it is only matter of time before the client uses one of those huge lift trucks to place this higher than 10 feet where fall protection. Is required and there are no places to connect.

A place to connect MUST be certified to maintain holding power in a fall.

So your work looks great but you need to cut it in half or speak to your clients insurance company as this can get someone killed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## aliva

I totally agree with tq60 There are a lot regulations regarding lift platforms here in Canada and I'm assuming there are just as many in the U.S. for your own legal protection from liability, get it certified by an licensed engineer.


----------



## Silverbullet

You could put bolts thru there shoes and they can still fall. You just can't fix STUPID . All the SAFTEY equipment in the world won't fix it. When I was five years old I had to work and help my father build a house. The roof rafters I had to hold on my shoulder twenty five feet up. My SAFTEY equipment was sneakers for walking on the ceiling hoist. Fear is the very best SAFTEY to have you don't fart around if you watch everything you need to not fall or be knocked off. Sometimes there's to much SAFTEY crap . That knocks them down more then falling.


----------



## Cobra

Best advice would be alive.  Unless you are an engineer willing to sign the drawings and design, you should get one .


----------



## jim18655

First, nice job on the construction.
However, the skid-steer needs to be rated and designed to lift personnel. If a hose breaks then the cage falls. It needs special valves on the cylinders to prevent a fast descent if a hose ruptures.
Some relevant standards
*1926.453(b)(4)*
Bursting safety factor. The provisions of the American National Standards Institute standard ANSI A92.2-1969, section 4.9 Bursting Safety Factor shall apply to all critical hydraulic and pneumatic components. Critical components are those in which a failure would result in a free fall or free rotation of the boom. All noncritical components shall have a bursting safety factor of at least 2 to 1.
Also
*1926.453(b)(2)(vi)*
Boom and basket load limits specified by the manufacturer shall not be exceeded.

5000 pound attachment point is required for harness per person since this would be an aerial lift by OSHA standards.  
What if both workers stand on the same end? Will they tip the skid-steer over due to the narrow wheel base?

I spent 40 years in construction and also an OSHA outreach trainer. I think OSHA will have a field day if they show up and see this in use. And, yes, they do have authority on small construction sites and companies.


----------



## Groundhog

Like jim18655 said, nice job on the construction. The finished product looks very good.
And, I have to agree with him on the rest (I.E. OSHA guidelines). I've designed and built both work chairs for ski lifts and man platforms for long reach fork lifts. I had to make sure I adhered to OSHA guidelines for the man lifts, and to similar guidelines published expressly for the ski industry (B-77) when designing the work chairs. More work is involved in assuring that you meet those guidelines than in the actual construction of the object. Each design was approved and stamped by an appropriate engineer after design and before construction.


----------



## tq60

We own a bobcat and the bucket will not hold position.

Look at any parked without a bucket and the quick attach is flat on ground.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## tq60

jim18655 said:


> First, nice job on the construction.
> However, the skid-steer needs to be rated and designed to lift personnel. If a hose breaks then the cage falls. It needs special valves on the cylinders to prevent a fast descent if a hose ruptures.
> Some relevant standards
> *1926.453(b)(4)*
> Bursting safety factor. The provisions of the American National Standards Institute standard ANSI A92.2-1969, section 4.9 Bursting Safety Factor shall apply to all critical hydraulic and pneumatic components. Critical components are those in which a failure would result in a free fall or free rotation of the boom. All noncritical components shall have a bursting safety factor of at least 2 to 1.
> Also
> *1926.453(b)(2)(vi)*
> Boom and basket load limits specified by the manufacturer shall not be exceeded.
> 
> 5000 pound attachment point is required for harness per person since this would be an aerial lift by OSHA standards.
> What if both workers stand on the same end? Will they tip the skid-steer over due to the narrow wheel base?
> 
> I spent 40 years in construction and also an OSHA outreach trainer. I think OSHA will have a field day if they show up and see this in use. And, yes, they do have authority on small construction sites and companies.


Bottom line is 2 choices.

Cut it in half or insist a certified engineer certify the use and attach points....cut it in half as none will certify the use unless it can be certified for use under 10 feet up but that still is issue with use on bobcat as that is not ever going to be allowed simply due to the ability to swing it downward.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------

